# Standard VS Mini



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haven't been on here in awhile do to the fact I've had a knee injury, and while nursing my knee, still working, keeping up the farm including 11 goats and 3 sheep.... I've also been think a lot about going all mini. Are mini's easier to handle? I'm talking Nigerians.... I have a mixed herd now, of oberhasli, Nubians, Kinders, and an ober/Saanen cross.... These guys aren't bad, but I'm wondering if minis would be easier.... Part of the reason why I own goats and sheep is to keep the fields down, but do Nigerians do that well if they are raised that way? I am attached to the crew I have now, but I'm wanting to think simple, easier.... I don't want to give up on goats all together so that's why I'm looking into other options..... Opinions? I do milk my goats too...., that is the other reason I have them, and oh this isn't my 1st injury.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerians aren't going to eat as much. You might be better off reducing your herd and keeping what fits your goals.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Minis are not really less work. My Nigerians were much better at grazing than my Alpines.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi again Janeen. I've missed you.

IMO, Dwarves and minis are not easier on my body than the standards are. Also IMO, the best grazers are Boers and Kikos. All my others want to browse, not graze. Thirdly (also IMO) Both Boers and Kikos provide excellent quality milk, just not for an extended time.

I've gotten more bruises from my dwarves and minis than from my standards. My standards require more input than my dwarves and minis, with less comparative output however. But they are not great at grazing vs browsing.

Welcome back.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I also keep standards because I can keep fewer for milk (greater output), and handling them is much easier on my back......Plus I just like them better!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have Nigerians and LaManchas.

Standards eat more and require more space, but give more meat or milk in return.

Nigerians eat a lot less and definitely take up less room, but you have to bend a great deal more - so they are harder on the back!! ;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m guessing I’m going to get down to my 4 standard does...., and get 2-4 Katahdin ram lambs, to turn into wethers to eat the grass down further than the goats, and that will be that.... I can milk the girls through a few seasons before rebreeding.... Thanks all.... That would definitely be much easier, and I know my whole fencing would have to change, and that is bad enough just keeping up with that...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, that sounds wise, and very doable. One caution, not for you, because you know this, but for a new owner who may read this thread in the future... Put out free choice SHEEP minerals, and be prepared to give your goats extra copper in some form or fashion. Again, Janeen, this was not meant for you. I'm not insulting you. But a newbie may not realize the dangers of giving sheep that level of copper.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I have two standards and about 25 Nigerians. I would rather trim hooves on all of my minis than my standards.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

mariarose said:


> Well, that sounds wise, and very doable. One caution, not for you, because you know this, but for a new owner who may read this thread in the future... Put out free choice SHEEP minerals, and be prepared to give your goats extra copper in some form or fashion. Again, Janeen, this was not meant for you. I'm not insulting you. But a newbie may not realize the dangers of giving sheep that level of copper.


Good point...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I have two standards and about 25 Nigerians. I would rather trim hooves on all of my minis than my standards.


Oh really? That's one chore that's fairly simple here... I have a well behaved crew


----------

